# Sugarloaf (Snowfields) - March 6, 2010



## snowmonster (Mar 8, 2010)

*Date(s) Skied: *March 6, 2010

*Resort or Ski Area: *Sugarloaf

*Conditions: *Bluebird day, temps in the 30's and 40's. Powder -- packed powder, windblown powder. Wind was negligible at lower elevations but howling on the snowfields.

*Trip Report: *
It was Seth Wescott day at the Loaf (and a blue bird day to boot) so there were more people than usual. I day-tripped from Boston, got there at 10 and had to park on the access road maybe 300 yards from The Rack. Most people were there for Seth but I was there for the snowfields so I made a beeline for that and stayed as high on the mountain as much as I could. I hope the snowfields hold for the AZ summit. Here's a few pics to whet your appetite.

The bootpack up the snowfields from the Timberline quad:






High Rigger on the backside looking fat:





I skied into the trees at High Rigger then was out-of-bouds for a bit but cut back quickly:





Looking up High Rigger:





Looking down White Nitro on the frontside:





From White Nitro (which was getting skied off and windblown), I cut over to Powder Keg where the wind was blowing all the snow:





Looking up Powder Keg:





In the afternoon, Patrol put up this sign perhaps because of the 'boarders who were lost (and found) last week:





I headed for the tower on the left to get out of the wind. Refrigerator sized blocks of ice fell off the antenna on a spot where I had been standing. No more photos from the summit after that. Be careful out there.





I cut high on High Rigger to follow the untracked windblown (but soft) snow and skied Pure Heat. This is the end near the top of the King Pine chair.





Sugarloaf at the end of the day. Definitely worth the drive!


----------



## EOS (Mar 8, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!

How long was the drive from Boston?
________
iolite vaporizer review


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 8, 2010)

^ Thanks! Drive time is about four hours and change following most speed limits. =) I drive cautiously around Maine (especially around Farmington) because of the random speed traps and the hassle of driving up there again to fight the ticket.


----------



## rocojerry (Mar 8, 2010)

nice TR!  you're right, wind was not bad at all on most of the mountain but really picked up in the afternoon on top--  great to finally get some runs on the snowfields in--


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 8, 2010)

The snowfields look great. Unfortunately the 2 times I ahve skied there, they weren't open.  Hopefully next time! Too bad I can't make the Summit as it sounds like it will be a blast.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 8, 2010)

Same sentiment here. I guess you have to hit it when you can. I finally hit the snowfields last year but it was on the late side of the season and the hike there was already muddy. The rocks were coming out and some parts were getting "cliffy." This is the first time I hit them when they were fat.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowmonster needs to come to AZ day.......I can't think of a better birthday present for someone than a day at the 'loaf.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 8, 2010)

Tell me about it. I almost fell off the chair when I saw the program. That's going to be one helluva summit. That beats any of the summits we've had so far. Alas, while I would like nothing more than to ski the Loaf with a bunch of AZers, little SM is convinced that birthdays should be spent at -- the beach!


----------



## WJenness (Mar 8, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> little SM is convinced that birthdays should be spent at -- the beach!



Sugarloaf has one of those too!

It's perfect... :beer:

-w


----------



## Johnskiismore (Mar 8, 2010)

Ummh, that's pretty freakin awesome!


----------



## maineskier69 (Mar 8, 2010)

Snowmonster, the King of Roadtripping!  You definately get the highest marks in making the effort as that is one long ass day trip.
Great pics to show the fruits of your labor.
Sounds like the crowds were out everywhere in full force this past weekend (who could blame them) so there was no avoiding it, Olympic Gold Medalist or not..


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 8, 2010)

Great shots! I was there Friday, the ice falling off of the antenna was pretty bad, I almost got hit with a chunk. There were only three of us in the snowfields while I was up there. Cant Dog was in awesome shape too. The bumps on Ripsaw were huge. Misery Whip was a blast. I'm heading up there again this weekend, I can't wait!


----------



## mikestaple (Mar 9, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> ^ Thanks! Drive time is about four hours and change following most speed limits. =) I drive cautiously around Maine (especially around Farmington) because of the random speed traps and the hassle of driving up there again to fight the ticket.




Amen.  In my January trip to the 'Loaf Maine's finest nailed me - out of group of 5 cars, the other 4 being Maine residents - and were kind enough to eventually mail me and let me know that if I got another ticket going 82 mph on I95 I will have gained enough points to have my driving privileges suspended in that fine state.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 9, 2010)

MS69, well, I always daytrip Jay Peak so I figured I could do the same thing for the Loaf. They're about equidistant from where I live. Man, I have to move to ME soon!

Mildcat, thanks! Those icefalls were pretty hairy. It's no longer a resort up there!

mikestaple, double amen, brother! As much as I love the great state of ME, I feel like driving around there with MA plates is like having a bull's eye on my back. I've stopped carrying skis on my rack to be less conspicuous. Be careful. Keep your speed down. Municipalities around the country are hurting for revenue and out-of-staters can be unfairly targeted.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice TR _SM_!    Definitely...if the skis aren't locked up....it's the wild west out there.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks, bigbog. You have to show me your secret stashes at the Loaf someday. I'm not too worried about my skis getting stolen at the Loaf. I think it's the combo of MA plates and skis on the roof that has the Farmington PD seeing red.


----------



## WJenness (Mar 10, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> Thanks, bigbog. You have to show me your secret stashes at the Loaf someday. I'm not too worried about my skis getting stolen at the Loaf. I think it's the combo of MA plates and skis on the roof that has the Farmington PD seeing *green*.



ftfy ;-)

-w


----------



## bigbog (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey snowmonster I'll get over there for at least one day during the AZ-fest.  Damn new job with a somewhat moving schedule as yet isn't going to let me stay very long...but will get to either Saddleback or the Loaf.  *You wanna talk about being in the crosshairs....all the stereotyping of southern highway law enforcement isn't fiction.  Couple Augusts ago I drove down to Tennessee to pick up a ww_canoe I'd won in online raffle.  Had never been down there...just wanted to see some of the South.  Me in my Xterra with Maine(aka _Northerner_) plates on...I could see the Virginia state police, with their shades, staring me down at every single speedzone.  Not so much with the canoe on top..coming northward, but heading south...Whew, and there is no 10mph leadway down there...  Those guys are serious about their speed _limits_...:roll:  ..But have to admit it was a pretty safe trip.  FLAT!....Flat terrain, except for the BlueRidge and Smokie mountains.


----------



## maineskier69 (Mar 10, 2010)

Back in college a group of us were in Key West for spring break.  We met a couple of guys from another New England college who had their spring break "condensed" on their drive to Florida.
They had gotten pulled over for speeding in Georgia by state trooper with a big ego and dislike of "yankees".
The state trooper addresses these two guys with telling them "No one but no one drives that fast through my state".  One of them replied with the smart ass comment "oh ya, Sherman did!".
They got cuffed/stuffed for "criminal speeding" (although they claim they were not going THAT fast) and got out 2 days later and therefore had their spring break shortened.
They realized they were dumb for pulling that stunt, but it sure made for good drinking conversation.
Guess you should "respect their awe-tho-ri-tay".


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 11, 2010)

bigbog, lookin' forward to skiing the Loaf with ya! I don't think I can make Friday to Saddleback but I'll definitely be up for that weekend.

ms69, thanks for scaring me about the South. I know now that I should not drive there -- and to run like hell when I hear banjoes in the woods!


----------

